# Are baby wipes ok??



## simmerdown81 (Feb 18, 2004)

Another kitten question I have...since my new little addition that I've chosen to name Romeo came from the shelter, he's really dirty. He just got neutered two days ago so he cannot have a bath for about ten days to two weeks. I was thinking that either baby wipes or those pet wipes would be ok for the time being. Is this ok?


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd be interested to hear people's opinions on the pet wipes...I've wanted to try them for some time now.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ive never used baby wipes, but when vienna was heavily pregnant- close ot birth the started to lack caring for herself, and was a bit smelly, and afterwards becuase she was looking after them she was too. I use simple solution cat wips, smell lovely and did a good job. You just clean the cat down with them, no need to dry off afterwards. But if its particularly cold it may be a good idea to.


----------



## simmerdown81 (Feb 18, 2004)

Are those types of cat wipes just at petco places or can they be found at the grocery store?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I've never looked for catwipes at the grocery store. If you've got a Wal-Mart or something you can find them in the pet department.

I like them, I use it when their paws get stinky.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I use the cat wipes and I love the way they make my kitties smell! I think it's great for in between baths.


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

There might not be much of a difference between either baby wipes or pet wipes and it may not even matter. Just check the label on the wipes and compare. I think the baby wipes may end up being cheaper so check this too. I don't see a problem with using wipes. I do thinks it's important to keep that area clean.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm...don't think I would use baby wipes. Babies don't lick themselves! A cat would ingest anything you put on the coat. Better stick with pet wipes.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

I too would stick with pet wipes!


----------

